
Magic Leap confirms $502M Series D round - kartikkumar
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/17/magic-leap-confirms-502-million-series-d-round/
======
JosephLark
> It’s still not totally clear what Magic Leap is doing, but it sure has
> raised a ton of money (more than $1.9 billion) in order to do whatever it is
> that it’s doing. To date, we’ve been able to gather that the company may be
> launching a device called “Magic Leap One.” And last month, Bloomberg
> suggested Magic Leap may be gearing up to ship that device to a “small group
> of users” in the next six months or so.

That might be the most I've heard about what they're doing and when it might
be available. I've read some "leaks" in the past, but nothing that has stuck
with me. Anyone got any info?

~~~
k__
I thought they make something like the hololens.

The USP seems to be direct retina projection instead of a regular display.

------
drcode
Well... at this point if Magic Leap doesn't release a portable device that can
EXACTLY reproduce that elephant sitting in your hand as in their first concept
video, I'm going to be pretty miffed at the press release noise they've
polluted the internet with for the last 5 years.

~~~
joshmn
I don't know how they expect humans to use this device. Elephants are very
heavy.

------
ilaksh
I think getting $2 billion without having a product to sell is a pretty good
magic trick.

------
holman
Congrats on the $1.9B preseed raise! Looking forward to the MVP.

------
jgalt212
I like this quote:

> It’s still not totally clear what Magic Leap is doing, but it sure has
> raised a ton of money (more than $1.9 billion) in order to do whatever it is
> that it’s doing.

------
georgeecollins
That is actually a smaller amount than their series C. They have raise more
than a $1b, which is scary for a company without a product for sale.

------
joshontheweb
I can’t imagine the pressure of having raised 2bn!!! and needing to create a
decent ROI for investors.

------
cujic9
This comes down to VC firms saving face.

Early investors look less foolish with each additional round.

If you were one of the VC firms in Round A ($50M), Round B ($542M), or Round C
($793M) would you come out and say, "Yeah, we were hoodwinked." and invite
professional blowback?

Or would you help Magic Leap with their next round of investment, until so
many big names were on board that nobody could blame you for jumping in?

